# A Rod opts out of contract..



## Jason (Oct 29, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

I really hope noone (redsox) don't pick up arod for the insane salaey he wants. 30 million a year? 



> "We really wanted to meet with him," senior vice president Hank Steinbrenner told the Associated Press, speaking outside Legends Field in Tampa, Fla. "We wanted him to stay a Yankee. We wanted to let him know how much we wanted him.
> 
> "The bottom line is ... do we really want anybody that really doesn't want to be a Yankee? How the heck can you do that? Compare him with [Derek] Jeter. Jeter, since he was a little kid, all he ever wanted to do was play shortstop for the Yankees. That's what we want."


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

I heard a newspaper in NY had a headline, "GET LOST." 



$30,000,000 to fucking play baseball?


----------



## Jason (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick said:


> I heard a newspaper in NY had a headline, "GET LOST."
> 
> 
> 
> $30,000,000 to fucking play baseball?



I'm normally the type of dude that is like.. If you can get it then ok BUT this is just disgusting..


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 29, 2007)

That is really insane. I'm with ya dude. I'd love to see him in a cubs or white sox uniform though.... lol. I think a team like the cubs who haven't won a world series in 100 years kind of owes it to their dedicated fans( and they have a lot of them) to win by any means necessary. Even if it means grossly overpaying.


----------



## Leon (Oct 29, 2007)

if all he wants is money, than that's all he's going to get. you can't buy respect.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd be a really happy camper if I made $30m over my life time. 

This guy can stick it.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 30, 2007)

Leon said:


> if all he wants is money, than that's all he's going to get. you can't buy respect.



If you had the talent to comand 30 mil a year you wouldn't accept it? hah. I'd like to see someone actually turn down 30 mil a year for 5 or 6 years. I agree it's nuts. true. But shit if any of us could ask for it and get it I think we would take it. I'm not saying we would be greedy about it, I'm sure most of us would give a lot back.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2007)

it comes down to him *asking* for that much. i don't care if i come up with a cure for cancer, i don't think i could ask for any more than what i could reasonably spend in a lifetime.

now, if i were *offered* $30,000,000 then that'd be a different story. sure, i'd take it, and yeah, i'd probably give most of it away to charities, schools, etc.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 30, 2007)

He may be able to earn that much, and I'm sure somebody will pay him that much before it's over but he's not enough alone to guarantee wins. Can you imagine the QUANTITY of talent you could get for $30 mil a year? Which would you rather have, an MVP hitting Third Baseman, or a quality starting pitcher, and a couple quality position players?


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

Christopher said:


> He may be able to earn that much, and I'm sure somebody will pay him that much before it's over but he's not enough alone to guarantee wins. Can you imagine the QUANTITY of talent you could get for $30 mil a year? Which would you rather have, an MVP hitting Third Baseman, or a quality starting pitcher, and a couple quality position players?



I'd have to go with the latter.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 30, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> If you had the talent to comand 30 mil a year you wouldn't accept it?



No one commands that kind of talent. NO ONE. 

However, i would also accept 30 mil.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 30, 2007)

apparently a rod does. but i see what your saying ken.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2007)

Leon said:


> it comes down to him *asking* for that much.



Exactly. I agree ghost I would like to see him in a cubbies uniform.  I think it would make sense considering his ties with sweet lou. 

Considering that sans Roger Clemens who got 22 million which was pro rated anyway, the closest anyone else got was what? 17 a year? Soriano? So for him to almost ask for double is bullshit. 

I could honestly see him asking for 20 MAYBE 25 but 30 million? That is just ballsy for someone who SUCKS so hard in the postseason. Ok you can hit 50hr and knock in 150+ rbis but then when you get to the postseason he is a bust.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a damn good point Jason. I could only imagine how sick any gm who gives him 30 mil would feel if he sucked that hard again in the playoffs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> That is a damn good point Jason. I could only imagine how sick any gm who gives him 30 mil would feel if he sucked that hard again in the playoffs.



AND it's not just once it is been ever since he has been with the yankees


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 31, 2007)

Who gives a fuck about A-Rod?

not me  you


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 31, 2007)

a rod is a greedy peice of shit


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't fault A-Rod for asking for $30 mil a year. It's the idiot GM that gives it to him that needs to have his head examined.


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2007)

A-Rod a Mud Hen? Triple-A Toledo makes a playful offer - MLB - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah fucking right. thats hilarious


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Leon (Nov 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> A-Rod a Mud Hen? Triple-A Toledo makes a playful offer - MLB - Yahoo! Sports



excellent. i've got a few Duracell C's with his name on them


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2007)

Leon said:


> if all he wants is money, than that's all he's going to get. you can't buy respect.



Um, he lost that right after he tried to bitch-slap Arroyo to get in at first in the '04 ALCS, dude.

As long as the Sox don't pick him up (and over Lowell...) I'm cool. He can do what he wants. I'll just laugh.


----------



## Leon (Nov 3, 2007)

ahh. i guess i'm not boned up on my A-Rod facts. of course, living in Boston, i'm sure you get a daily dose


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2007)




----------

